# New Layer Suddenly Looking Ill



## MelTx (Jan 28, 2014)

My blue orp is new to laying and already laid a nice little egg earlier today. She'd fine all day, then this evening she suddenly acted like she was feeling poorly. Standing very still, moving slow, and had a bit of runny poo on her rear.

I check her vent and it was "pulsing" like she needed to poop or lay. I palpated her stomach and rear for binding and felt nothing. I mixed up some electrolytes and tried to get some down her to little avail.

When I let her go she went straight for my oystershell/crushed egg shell cup and ate some, then she squatted and popped out this little rubber egg! 








She perked up after that and rejoined the others going to roost.

Is it normal for new layers to do this after laying a normal egg earlier? Is there anything else I can do for her? I hope this isn't a precursor to her being prone to egg binding.

They are on high quality layer feed with oystershell and crushed eggs shells offered separately. Lots of water too since it is so flipping hot here.

Thoughts?

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

If she is new to laying, her little system is not yet regulated and working top notch. Every thing needs a little while to get into order. Those little rubber eggs can happen. I wouldn't b concerned seeing as she is acting fine.


----------



## MelTx (Jan 28, 2014)

But two in one day? And she was not acting fine before the rubber egg came out last night. She did not feel well.

This morning I found the remains of another very tiny rubber egg below her roost. 

I put out extra egg shells/oystershell. She seemed fine this morning.

I'm willing to bet it's because she's young and her organs are still sorting themselves out, but two eggs in one day and another partial egg during the night sounds like her ovaries are shooting out too many at once? 
Should I get any extra vitamins for her? 



Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Unless this continues you can point to the fact her system is not up to speed yet. What you're encountering with her is not that unusual. Worrying, but not unusual.


----------



## MelTx (Jan 28, 2014)

robin416 said:


> Unless this continues you can point to the fact her system is not up to speed yet. What you're encountering with her is not that unusual. Worrying, but not unusual.


Okay. I'll keep an eye on her if she starts acting down again, like she got one stuck in her tract or something. Her last few eggs before these rubber ones were fine. I just hope one of these soft ones doesn't break in her tract.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You can resort to using Calci Boost, its for goats, and adding vitamin D3 to her diet. 

I had one that had issues far beyond a new layer. I needed to dose her occasionally when I started seeing the shelless eggs from her. Then it stopped being a problem. I don't remember how old she was when she started laying normally without me having to do anything but she was over a year old.


----------



## MelTx (Jan 28, 2014)

robin416 said:


> You can resort to using Calci Boost, its for goats, and adding vitamin D3 to her diet.
> 
> I had one that had issues far beyond a new layer. I needed to dose her occasionally when I started seeing the shelless eggs from her. Then it stopped being a problem. I don't remember how old she was when she started laying normally without me having to do anything but she was over a year old.


Does the Calci Boost have D3 in it or is that something separate I'd have to get for her?

I'm leery of putting anything in their water that would change the taste right now since we have heat indexes in the triple digits and I don't want them going off drinking. But I will look for the Calci Boost


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Separate. How I did it with this girl: I poked a hole in the D capsule, added a half CC of calci boost and mixed the two thoroughly. I used a 3 cc syringe without the needle to vacuum up the mixture. The calci boost does have some flavoring in it so its not repulsive tasting. I then administered it to the affected girl. You can also mix it in to a dish of moistened feed for her. 

The D3 makes absorbing calcium more efficient and adds more strength to the muscles that move the egg through the reproductive tract. 

If you see a large build up of calcium on any that she begins to lay normally then its time to stop the calci boost.


----------

